# Windows 10 to be Free Upgrade for Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 Users



## btarunr (Jan 21, 2015)

In what could be a fundamental shift in how Microsoft monetizes its flagship product, the Windows operating system, the company decided to offer its upcoming Windows 10 as a free upgrade for existing users of Windows 8.1 and Windows 7. This offer will be applicable only for the first year following Windows 10 launch (after which, Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 users will have to pay to upgrade to Windows 10). Windows 10 will see the return of the Start Menu, a productive Desktop environment, and cutting-edge new API features such as DirectX 12.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 21, 2015)

Will be waiting for reviews and will try it in some store before upgrading to Win10 from Win7. Luckily I didnt make a mistake of upgrading from Win7 to 8 .


----------



## natr0n (Jan 21, 2015)

I like free.

Still on 7 currently.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 21, 2015)

Windows 10 Preview is on my machine now... best OS yet

Yes I will be getting my free upgrades with all my old win7 and win8 codes.

I am watching the live feed from Microsoft


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice move MS 

Will make sure to upgrade to 10 on day one


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 21, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Will be waiting for reviews and will try it in some store before upgrading to Win10 from Win7. Luckily I didnt make a mistake of upgrading from Win7 to 8 .



Your mistake was not upgrading to 8.1.


----------



## Debat0r (Jan 21, 2015)

I wonder how they will monetize it then...? Ads in windows?


----------



## mroofie (Jan 21, 2015)

Free for a year ?? vague much ? :0
Do we pay after the 1 year ??
WTF!! :0



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Your mistake was not upgrading to 8.1.


How does one not upgrade to 8.1 :0
Last time I checked that upgrade was free (for users on 8.0)
5 bucks says he's a hater 



MxPhenom 216 said:


> that should be implied...



now you vague xD

Not getting what you're saying :/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 21, 2015)

mroofie said:


> Free for a year ?? vague much ? :0
> Do we pay after the 1 year ??
> WTF!! :0



that should be implied...


----------



## GhostRyder (Jan 21, 2015)

Been loving the preview on my test computer, this is a great deal to offer it as a free upgrade to those with 7 and 8.  Makes people more willing to upgrade in general and will help them get rid of supporting old platforms.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 21, 2015)

Very nice. Used the preview for awhile and like it so there's 3 Windows 7 computers here that'll go to 10 upon launch. Now the important question is when? I'd like it to coincide with some SSD upgrades.


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Jan 21, 2015)

Debat0r said:


> I wonder how they will monetize it then...? Ads in windows?



Service packs are free, consider Win10 a second service pack to Win8. 



nickbaldwin86 said:


> Windows 10 Preview is on my machine now... best OS yet



I wonder what is so special and good about it?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2015)

Does this mean that I have to re-install all my software?


----------



## thekaidis (Jan 21, 2015)

mroofie said:


> Free for a year ?? vague much ? :0
> Do we pay after the 1 year ??
> WTF!! :0
> 
> ...




From my understanding, it's "free for 1 year" in that the free upgrade has to be redeemed within one year of release. I've seen no mention of a subscription-based model. 

Think of it as giving current Windows users a free-upgrade coupon which expires in 365 days.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 21, 2015)

I do hope "free for a year" doesn't mean that Win10 will be OS-as-a-service, ie subscription based pay per month/year, like MS's new concept for Office. Requiring always, or nearly always, or often, connected.

Still love 2K3/XP more than 8.1. Yes, I know I know the taskmanager has improved. And multitasking is 10% more efficient, but LOL what else *for me* and my use of Windows for email, file management, Office, printing, and Chrome Browser?

I buy my cars. I buy my beers. I buy my women. I don't and won't rent them.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> I wonder what is so special and good about it?



Mine boots in 5 seconds on a non UEFI board (5 seconds after POST, not 5 seconds from powering up). That's using an SSD though but I guess it'd take even less on an UEFI board with all the bells and whistles enabled.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 21, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Service packs are free, consider Win10 a second service pack to Win8.


Most intelligent post this year, so far.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 21, 2015)

Is Bill Gates confusing his charity work with Microsoft, or is this Nadella's way to turn things around in the company by giving away the most precious asset?
Either way there has to be a catch, nothing's free in the free world. But it sounds good.


----------



## Scrable (Jan 21, 2015)

Chaitanya said:


> Will be waiting for reviews and will try it in some store before upgrading to Win10 from Win7. Luckily I didnt make a mistake of upgrading from Win7 to 8 .



Same. At least we have a year to do it.


----------



## EYE4ONE (Jan 21, 2015)

That was the worst presentation for a New Product I have ever seen from a large corporation. The lack of enthusiasm from the host was apparent and the continued pacing back and forth onstage was highly irritating. I stopped watching after 5 minutes and will wait for Online Techies to get a general synopsis.


----------



## bihboy23 (Jan 21, 2015)

Wonder if pirated copies wil be able to upgrade. Most likely not due to them not being genuinely activated.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2015)

Crap Daddy said:


> Is Bill Gates confusing his charity work with Microsoft, or is this Nadella's way to turn things around in the company by giving away the most precious asset?
> Either way there has to be a catch, nothing's free in the free world. But it sounds good.



Well, most end users don't upgrade Windows versions at all, they upgrade when buying new PCs so this might not affect MS too much if at all. Also, I think this free upgrade won't work with VLK or KMS keys (corporate) just with retail keys, otherwise that would be suicidal for MS as you say.


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll be upgrading to 10 once it becomes available. I hope it won't be subscription based after one year though.


----------



## 64K (Jan 21, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Also, I think this free upgrade won't work with VLK or KMS keys (corporate) just with retail keys, otherwise that would be suicidal for MS as you say.



That's what I've been reading too. This will only be for personal use upgrades not businesses that buy multiple use keys.



Crap Daddy said:


> Is Bill Gates confusing his charity work with Microsoft, or is this Nadella's way to turn things around in the company by giving away the most precious asset?
> Either way there has to be a catch, nothing's free in the free world. But it sounds good.



MS may go to a subscription model or they may be hoping to make up the loss by pushing apps from their store.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 21, 2015)

The tech talk I'm seeing appears to back it being a repeat of the Windows 8 Fiasco, but an apology for screwing the pooch on Windows 8, and making it free to upgrade for the first year instead of $40 like Win8 was. Basically, if you have win7 or Win 8 legitimately obtained, and not on volume licensing (which already has a different update/upgrade model), or a win 8 mobile device (jury is still out on whether that covers tablets as well as phones), you can upgrade to Windows 10 if you do it within the first 365 days of release. After that, if you want to upgrade, or build your own, you'll have to purchase the license.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll wait until the facts are clearer, win7 does well enough for me so waiting be a none issue.


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't believe my eyes. Why would they do that, and especially for Windows 7 licences?
I might as well get it then. I mean, I'd probably end up buying it anyway, but...


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2015)

btarunr said:


> This offer will be applicable only for the first year following Windows 10 launch (after which, Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 users will have to _*pay to upgrade*_ to Windows 10).



Note that it says "pay to upgrade" not "pay to use".


----------



## Blue-Knight (Jan 21, 2015)

btarunr said:


> Windows 10 to be Free Upgrade for Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 Users


Nice move, Microsoft! Or should I say trap!? 

It is like a chess game, you think you saw a nice move to play but if you think deeper... You will lose your queen, bishops, knights, rooks and you are owned.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 21, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Note that it says "pay to upgrade" not "pay to use".



No pay for anything ... it is Free for a year.. meaning if you do it in the first year of release you get a full copy for free... never have to pay. If you don't upgrade in the first year then you have to pay.

Free!!!!   dont be lazy and upgrade in the first year.

No subscription


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 21, 2015)

nickbaldwin86 said:


> No pay for anything ... it is Free for a year.. meaning if you do it in the first year of release you get a full copy for free... never have to pay. If you don't upgrade in the first year then you have to pay.
> 
> Free!!!!   dont be lazy and upgrade in the first year.
> 
> No subscription


That's not how it's worded though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 21, 2015)

> And even better: once a qualified Windows device is upgraded to Windows 10, we will continue to keep it up to date *for the supported lifetime of the device*,


Not sure I like that.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 21, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not sure I like that.



Me neither.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 21, 2015)

looks like i will finally activate my windows 7 key


----------



## Bow (Jan 21, 2015)

Microsoft - Customer


----------



## Kronvict (Jan 21, 2015)

It seems there's still confusion. It is very clear from this post "http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/01/21/the-next-generation-of-windows-windows-10/" that for the first year it's available, you can upgrade to Windows 10 for free if you have Windows 7 or 8. You will not pay for it. After that year is up, nothing will happen to your Windows 10 license. If you do not upgrade within that year, however, you will have to pay for an upgrade. The offer expires after a year, not the upgrade.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 21, 2015)

Kronvict said:


> It seems there's still confusion. It is very clear from this post "http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/01/21/the-next-generation-of-windows-windows-10/" that for the first year it's available, you can upgrade to Windows 10 for free if you have Windows 7 or 8. You will not pay for it. After that year is up, nothing will happen to your Windows 10 license. If you do not upgrade within that year, however, you will have to pay for an upgrade. The offer expires after a year, not the upgrade.



That is what I said above but I was trying to work it the way people are getting confused... 

Instead of drawing a false conclusion and starting rumors people should read facts from Microsoft direct and not antimicrosoft.com


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm using Win-10 Preview on a i5-4670K System. I like the way it works, it's real fast booting and it games well. Everything on the OS works without issues.

I'll probably upgrade some of my systems right away. I'll hang on to my Win-7 software in case there is a hang-up with Win-10 in the future.


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm sure they stuff it with some spyware by NSA and give it away for free.

Ok I'm kidding lol, played Assassin's Creed too much *takes off tinfoil hat*


----------



## Tonduluboy (Jan 21, 2015)

Based on info so far from the win10 preview, i will definitely upgrade to win 10 on my daily use desktop. While on my gaming desktop, will wait for around 6 -10 months before i upgrade. There will be less issue on drivers etc after few months of launching.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2015)

I might stick with 7 for now,
hated 8,
8.1 is better


Given their recent output/strategy ...............Windows 11 is probably not too far away.


----------



## Dave65 (Jan 21, 2015)

I am very happy to hear this, I have been using the tech preview for a while now and it is by far the best yet IMO..


----------



## manofthem (Jan 21, 2015)

This all sound exciting to me!  Heck, got 8 for $15, and now 10 for $0. I'll take it!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 21, 2015)

I like this news. Now when's it due to be released?


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 21, 2015)

Beware of Geeks bearing gifts...


----------



## RejZoR (Jan 21, 2015)

Just not for OEM users most likely. Which is what the majority of users have...


----------



## btarunr (Jan 22, 2015)

mroofie said:


> Free for a year ?? vague much ? :0
> Do we pay after the 1 year ??
> WTF!! :0



I thought I made it idiot-proof by adding that sidenote in the brackets. I was wrong.

-> If you upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1/7 within the first year of Windows 10's launch, you can have it for free till the Sun runs out of hydrogen. You get an upgrade key, and you can use that even if you need to reinstall things 3 years later.

-> If you're trying to upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1/7 after 1 year following Windows 10 launch, you pay for the upgrade.


----------



## Hood (Jan 22, 2015)

Sony Xperia S said:


> Service packs are free, consider Win10 a second service pack to Win8.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what is so special and good about it?


I'm trying it right now, and it looks and feels just like 8.1 (as far as I can tell).  So the start button now opens a split-personality start menu, with Metro and Desktop sides - no help, I greatly prefer the full "old style" start menu offered by Classic Shell, which I can install and customize in about 30 seconds, and avoid the Metro interface altogether.


Debat0r said:


> I wonder how they will monetize it then...? Ads in windows?


Making it free may be a brilliant move; all the anti-trust bullshit will disappear, and the money will be made by selling lots of $1.99 and $2.99 "Apps" and "games" to idiots who are too stupid or lazy to find the same for free...they're hoping to be just like Apple.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 22, 2015)

It seems clear to Me from the above content that any Windows 7 or Windows abortion.1 users will be able to upgrade for Free as Long as they do it within 365 Days of Launch,after which You'll need to pay for the upgrade.Seems to Me that they want as many people as they can get on the New build ASAP, to root out any problems that might be hiding waiting to strike unsuspecting yuppies 

**Edit: @bt clarified it for the "confused" reader's.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 22, 2015)

MS surely is seeing less and less money from me:

- Bought W7 Ultimate retail on clearance for $65 several years ago
- Got 3 $15 upgrade keys (plus one gift)
And now I'd have 4 W10 keys.

But they got me hooked with Office 365 so we're even I guess


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 22, 2015)

They make a hull of a lot more money on Office software than they do on Windows OSs. Office is the Cash Cow.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 22, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I'm using Win-10 Preview on a i5-4670K System. I like the way it works, it's real fast booting and it games well. Everything on the OS works without issues.
> 
> I'll probably upgrade some of my systems right away. I'll hang on to my Win-7 software in case there is a hang-up with Win-10 in the future.



You do know Microsoft is keylogging everything you press?


----------



## nexus_a (Jan 22, 2015)

Hood said:


> I'm trying it right now, and it looks and feels just like 8.1 (as far as I can tell).  So the start button now opens a split-personality start menu, with Metro and Desktop sides - no help, I greatly prefer the full "old style" start menu offered by Classic Shell, which I can install and customize in about 30 seconds, and avoid the Metro interface altogether.
> 
> Making it free may be a brilliant move; all the anti-trust bullshit will disappear, and the money will be made by selling lots of $1.99 and $2.99 "Apps" and "games" to idiots who are too stupid or lazy to find the same for free...they're hoping to be just like Apple.


Everyone knows freemium is the best way to make money. Freemium>>>pay to use


----------



## darkangel0504 (Jan 22, 2015)

I am interested in DirectX 12


----------



## Super XP (Jan 22, 2015)

I'll buy a copy of Windows 10 64-Bit only if it's not like the crap Windows 8 fiasco.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 22, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> You do know Microsoft is keylogging everything you press?



Says it right on the disclaimer notes so yes. I don't care, it's just a gaming rig.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 22, 2015)

btarunr said:


> I thought I made it idiot-proof by adding that sidenote in the brackets. I was wrong.
> 
> -> If you upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1/7 within the first year of Windows 10's launch, you can have it for free till the Sun runs out of hydrogen. You get an upgrade key, and you can use that even if you need to reinstall things 3 years later.
> 
> -> If you're trying to upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1/7 after 1 year following Windows 10 launch, you pay for the upgrade.


Try as you can, there will still be those that cannot comprehend what others do

I think this is great news


----------



## mroofie (Jan 22, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> that should be implied...





btarunr said:


> I thought I made it idiot-proof by adding that sidenote in the brackets. I was wrong.
> 
> -> If you upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1/7 within the first year of Windows 10's launch, you can have it for free till the Sun runs out of hydrogen. You get an upgrade key, and you can use that even if you need to reinstall things 3 years later.
> 
> -> If you're trying to upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1/7 after 1 year following Windows 10 launch, you pay for the upgrade.


Hmm nice attack there :0
But I will wait for more credible info seeing its Microsoft
Thanks


----------



## buggalugs (Jan 22, 2015)

wow, bold move by Microsoft.  Whats there to complain about??


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 22, 2015)

mroofie said:


> Hmm nice attack there :0
> But I will wait for more credible info seeing its Microsoft
> Thanks



 Microsoft themselves announced it, what could be more credible than that?


----------



## Dark Revenger (Jan 22, 2015)

Windows makes money from royalties, OEMs and enterprise licenses. Microsoft doesn't care of the occasional user who bought a Win7 license, as long as consumers buy Windows-powered devices. And they just presented a wide array of them: it is now a complete Windows environment. It is convenient and easy to have Windows devices.

It is going to work.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok what happens if I install Windows 10 on my old Windows 7 laptop and after a year I need to do a factory restore?


----------



## 64K (Jan 22, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Ok what happens if I install Windows 10 on my old Windows 7 laptop and after a year I need to do a factory restore?





btarunr said:


> I thought I made it idiot-proof by adding that sidenote in the brackets. I was wrong.
> 
> -> If you upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1/7 within the first year of Windows 10's launch, you can have it for free till the Sun runs out of hydrogen. *You get an upgrade key, and you can use that even if you need to reinstall things 3 years later.*
> 
> -> If you're trying to upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1/7 after 1 year following Windows 10 launch, you pay for the upgrade.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 22, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not sure I like that.


 
RE: the support forever for the length of the life of that device: That seems to support what I've seen as rumor that Windows 10 will be the last edition of Windows.  Which means, everything after that will be as upgrades of that version, like 8.1 was to 8.  That's how I see it.

Kind of a catch-22 fo me.  I waited till December last year to ditch W7 on my main rig and go 8.1.  I've got it like I want it, and spent a great deal of time reinstalling games.   My other concern, which only user reports of the RTM version can allude to, is support for older games.  I've got games all the way back to 2001 on my PC that all play on 8.1 (I've found 8.1 to be the most retro-friendly game-player OS Microsoft has ever released), and would hate to lose that.

I may wait till day 364 to get W10.  Sure, I would love Direct X 12, but let's be honest, how many years before we have even a handful of DirectX 12 games?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 22, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> RE: the support forever for the length of the life of that device: That seems to support what I've seen as rumor that Windows 10 will be the last edition of Windows.  Which means, everything after that will be as upgrades of that version, like 8.1 was to 8.  That's how I see it.
> 
> Kind of a catch-22 fo me.  I waited till December last year to ditch W7 on my main rig and go 8.1.  I've got it like I want it, and spent a great deal of time reinstalling games.   My other concern, which only user reports of the RTM version can allude to, is support for older games.  I've got games all the way back to 2001 on my PC that all play on 8.1 (I've found 8.1 to be the most retro-friendly game-player OS Microsoft has ever released), and would hate to lose that.
> 
> I may wait till day 364 to get W10.  Sure, I would love Direct X 12, but let's be honest, how many years before we have even a handful of DirectX 12 games?


^^ this. Minus the Win8 stuff    I'll probably get another hard drive, image my existing install to it, and boot to Win10 when I want to see what works or not, and stick with 7 for a while. But, free OS is free OS. Hell, I think I've got a key for 8 somewhere...maybe in that trash can under my desk.....


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 22, 2015)

If you think about it this is industry normal.

Apple gives away each OS upgrade.

Why can't Microsoft? well they do now.

Not very many people "buy" Windows... they get it with a machine or OEM

Also a HUGE factor to this is SUPPORT, they keep saying that they don't want to support legacy software (ie Windows XP, Vista and soon 7). So by them giving away Windows 10 they are getting you on the latest and greatest and you can spend money in the store or many of the other ways you can give them money... buying the OS is chump change from a end consumer. 
Microsoft would love if everyone went to Windows 10... you know how many millions they could save on support alone? start counting now, you will not get there by release date.


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 22, 2015)

"Intel Skylake Removes Support for USB based Windows 7 Installation" - seems like people will have no choice but to switch to Windows 10 or 8

Source: http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-remove-support-usb-based-windows-7-installation-platform-specs/


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 22, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> "Intel Skylake Removes Support for USB based Windows 7 Installation" - seems like people will have no choice but to switch to Windows 10 or 8
> 
> Source: http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-remove-support-usb-based-windows-7-installation-platform-specs/


Sure, if they want to use the Skylake chips. This has been discussed and recussed in another thread.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 22, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> "Intel Skylake Removes Support for USB based Windows 7 Installation" - seems like people will have no choice but to switch to Windows 10 or 8
> 
> Source: http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-remove-support-usb-based-windows-7-installation-platform-specs/





Ahhzz said:


> Sure, if they want to use the Skylake chips. This has been discussed and recussed in another thread.



If you are going to run 10 year old software then you can run 5 year old hardware... not going to matter.

If you are building a Skylake machine with DDR4 and the latest hardware and NOT running Windows 10 you are a FOOL!  Windows 7 is not meant to run DDR4.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 22, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> "Intel Skylake Removes Support for USB based Windows 7 Installation" - seems like people will have no choice but to switch to Windows 10 or 8
> 
> Source: http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-remove-support-usb-based-windows-7-installation-platform-specs/



Can't you use a DVD to install? I still have an internal DVD drive around specifically for situations like this. If you don't want to put down the $15 they cost nowadays you can always borrow one.

Also, that title is incendiary, Intel isn't removing support for "USB based Windows 7 installation", it's removing the EHCI stack from its processors starting with Skylake. This has the collateral of making XP/Vista/7 USB 2.0 bootable drives useless _*if you choose to use a Skylake or later processor*_.

Heck, Intel might not even provide a working WDM 1.1 driver for Skylake's chipset, they didn't provide Vista/7 drivers for 865/875 chipsets, MS had to step in and provide a working driver for those. Maybe MS could provide one but since it would be pretty hard to install W7 on a >Skylake system in the first place they might choose not to.



Back on topic, I can't understand why is anyone upset over MS giving away W10 for a year. What's not to like?


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 22, 2015)

@TRWOV
Should have wrote "...USB <2.0 based Windows 7 Installation" but I quoted article name which is a little misleding.

I do not know how will you be able to convert your Windows 7 license to Windows 10 without first installing W7 and then upgrading to windows 10.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jan 22, 2015)

nickbaldwin86 said:


> If you think about it this is industry normal.
> 
> Apple gives away each OS upgrade.



Apple also sells the only authorized computers to run OS X; they have factored in the cost of the software. Microsoft doesn't sell PCs, let alone have a monopoly on them.


----------



## Static~Charge (Jan 22, 2015)

The Register has an interesting take on the one-year free upgrade to Windows 10:

"Windows 7 is now six years old with its end-of-support date penciled in for 2020. If Windows 10 also doesn't hit, and assuming Microsoft takes another two years to release the next version of Windows -- its typical roadmap -- then it'll be 2017 before the world's largest software company gets another crack at trying to persuade potential customers it's in their interests to upgrade."


----------



## Uplink10 (Jan 22, 2015)

Static~Charge said:


> Apple also sells the only authorized computers to run OS X; they have factored in the cost of the software. Microsoft doesn't sell PCs, let alone have a monopoly on them.


Apple is currently too highly valued (646.97B) and stocks are gonna lose a lot of value and that always happens when stock has unrealistic price. Apple products are also too expensive (some people complain they do not have any money but they have money for Apple computers and thunderbolt HDDs, I remember reading about somene who lived through college in a car but he bought an Apple notebook - an irony). Apple is milking customers too much in comparison with other companies.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 22, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> You do know Microsoft is keylogging everything you press?



Yes, but I'm no Secret Agent and I do my online shopping and banking on just one PC. Not this one.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 22, 2015)

Static~Charge said:


> Apple also sells the only authorized computers to run OS X; they have factored in the cost of the software. Microsoft doesn't sell PCs, let alone have a monopoly on them.



So you have never heard of a Microsoft Surface/pro/pro2/pro3  sure it isn't the only authorized but blah blah blah if you don't think Microsoft isn't making enough money off of OEMs to give away Win10 to the few that bought win7/8/8.1

I know it isn't Apples to Apple  <(see what I did there) but it is a easy comparison that makes sense.


----------



## cyneater (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice move. If windows 10 sucked... The apple and the linux camps would have got more users.

So by making it a free upgrade people wont bother looking for another OS.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Jan 23, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I may wait till day 364 to get W10.  Sure, I would love Direct X 12, but let's be honest, how many years before we have even a handful of DirectX 12 games?



Question is, how many games are using even today the full implementations of D3D 11??


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 23, 2015)

Prima.Vera said:


> Question is, how many games are using even today the full implementations of D3D 11??



We still get new ones that are direct X 9. One new game example that really looks good is Styx.


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 23, 2015)

cyneater said:


> Nice move. If windows 10 sucked... The apple and the linux camps would have got more users.
> 
> So by making it a free upgrade people wont bother looking for another OS.



They won't have to deal with compatibility issues and buying or finding new software. This could drive a lot of people to continue with Windows software. (since free is a great price)
Also, all of the shtuff that runs on Win-7/Win-8 will run on Win-10.


----------



## quake4toll (Jan 23, 2015)

Before talking about DX12 benefits to PC gamers? Please make all 4 console run DX12 first.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 23, 2015)

quake4toll said:


> Before talking about DX12 benefits to PC gamers? Please make all 4 console run DX12 first.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 23, 2015)

So, just to clarify a few points;

If I get the upgrade key within a year of release, am I required to activate it within that year?

Also, will the key be tied to the hardware it is originally activated on, like OEM keys, or is it transferable like retail keys? What about Technet/MSDN keys?



Off topic - I was reading elsewhere (rumor) the newest BETA (9926) has removed some functionality of the Start Menu that was promised to be reinstated. I am one of those who will not consider a newer version of Windows if a fully functional, Windows 7 style, Start Menu is not offered. {Haters start rant NOW}


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 23, 2015)

Arctucas said:


> Off topic - I was reading elsewhere (rumor) the newest BETA (9926) has removed some functionality of the Start Menu that was promised to be reinstated. I am one of those who will not consider a newer version of Windows if a fully functional, Windows 7 style, Start Menu is not offered. {Haters start rant NOW}



You're not the only one,.................


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 23, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> You're not the only one,.................


Yeah, I'm on that boat too...


----------



## ypsylon (Jan 24, 2015)

There is nothing interesting in W10. Unless you like being permanently annoyed and forced to use 3rd party software to mitigate idiocies and inadequacies of OS. And since XP it getting worse with every new MS OS released.

And slogan: best OS for gamers. Give me a break. It has the same problems as W8. Period. Older games are pain in particular. Games which were quirky under XP are near impossibility under 8 with SP1 (8.1) and SP2RC (W10). Only a fool can think about W10 as a new system. It's W8 just glosses and polished front-end and stinky back-end.

Free upgrade? Having a laugh, MS would have to pay me big time to even consider "free upgrade". 

Staying with 7, even if I hate many aspects of it...


----------



## Octopuss (Jan 24, 2015)

Feel free to use Linux, the god of all operating systems, the best for everyone blabla...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 24, 2015)

ypsylon said:


> There is nothing interesting in W10. Unless you like being permanently annoyed and forced to use 3rd party software to mitigate idiocies and inadequacies of OS. And since XP it getting worse with every new MS OS released.
> 
> And slogan: best OS for gamers. Give me a break. It has the same problems as W8. Period. Older games are pain in particular. Games which were quirky under XP are near impossibility under 8 with SP1 (8.1) and SP2RC (W10). Only a fool can think about W10 as a new system. It's W8 just glosses and polished front-end and stinky back-end.
> 
> ...



My experience with 8.1 and games has been just the opposite. I have found 8 and 8.1 to be the most-game friendly OS yet. It plays older games better and more trouble-free than XP ever did.  I think of the year I missed out on with older games, because I spent a year hating on W8, until finally switching a year ago to 8.1.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 24, 2015)

Same here. Only games I had problems with (Jade Empire, Scarface, Beyond Good and Evil) had problems on W7 also and, in the case of BG&E and JE, it wasn't a OS problem per se, just that the installer wouldn't run on W7 due to developer's laziness (the installer looks for Windows versions 4 and 5 ONLY not 4 and up for example) but installing the game on XP and then copying the game folder solved it. 

Not saying that W7 is bad, if you're happy with W7 you aren't missing much if you don't upgrade but W8/8.1 isn't the turd people say it is.


----------



## nolafotoknut (Jan 24, 2015)

Crap Daddy said:


> Is Bill Gates confusing his charity work with Microsoft, or is this Nadella's way to turn things around in the company by giving away the most precious asset?
> Either way there has to be a catch, nothing's free in the free world. But it sounds good.


I believe this is their way of unique marketing.  Most users are skeptical and may not take advantage of the free upgrade and like my fiancé, will want to "wait n see."  As for myself, I like to experiment and will take advantage of the generosity.  

However, being the devils advocate, W10 may be a flop and they won't even be able to give it away.


----------



## ManofGod (Jan 24, 2015)

Free is good.  Just wish virtualbox supported 3d gaming.


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 18, 2015)

Latest news shows release this summer. There's also noise that it may be free even for pirated versions, altho "Sources" differ on whether that means world wide, or just China.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 18, 2015)

If they are offering "amnesty" for illegal copies of Windows, they must really want to get the user base completely off the old versions and be completely current!


----------



## RealNeil (Mar 18, 2015)

They intend to capitalize on a big, new, and unsuspecting user base.


----------



## Uplink10 (Mar 18, 2015)

Windows 10 to be Free Upgrade for Windows 8.1 and Windows 7 Users* but not Enterprise users*


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2015)

Well what is you don't like it and want to downgrade ?,  this and privacy concerns are the 2 things that make me think twice.


----------



## Hood (Mar 19, 2015)

Windows 8.1 Pro x64 is hands down the best version MS has ever released.  The Win 10  build that I tried (9926) was similar to 8.1, but felt like a downgrade because of crappy compatibility and because of the ugly shit they did to the interface.  When I use a Win 7 machine it also feels like a major downgrade, for the same reasons; it just fells dated, like using xP.  The trick in enjoying 8.1 is to install Classic Shell (or similar); it takes 2 minutes for free download, install, and configure your Start Menu etc.  Then set your default programs to your favorite 3rd party applications, and never see the "Metro" screen ever again.  The underlying OS is great, once you look past the "Metro" debacle.  Very good compatibility and driver database (it usually finds all necessary drivers during a fresh install, on old or new systems - NO yellow flags in Device Manager!).  All my games run perfectly.  It takes a while to find all the settings and utilities when you first use 8.1, but soon it all becomes natural and easy.  Just avoid "apps" and everything else that takes you to the so-called Modern interface, and it fells like a much better (and faster) Win 7 system.  Just like any OS, you set it up exactly the way you like it, then take a snapshot (image), and you're covered from then on ( you'll never have to tweak your setup again).


----------



## Frick (Mar 19, 2015)

Hood said:


> Then set your default programs to your favorite 3rd party applications, and never see the "Metro" screen ever again.  The underlying OS is great, once you look past the "Metro" debacle.  Very good compatibility and driver database (it usually finds all necessary drivers during a fresh install, on old or new systems - NO yellow flags in Device Manager!).  All my games run perfectly.  It takes a while to find all the settings and utilities when you first use 8.1, but soon it all becomes natural and easy.  Just avoid "apps" and everything else that takes you to the so-called Modern interface, and it fells like a much better (and faster) Win 7 system.



We'll see what the release of Win 10 does, but I hope they combine the best of both worlds.

Apps, which for a lot of users makes a whole lot of sense these days. They have apps everywhere else, and I come across more and more people who get confused when you talk about programs and downloads.

Make it so you can pin apps/widgets to the desktop. Or split the screen, so like 1/3 of the screen or something can have apps running while the other part play games (or something).


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 19, 2015)

Frick said:


> We'll see what the release of Win 10 does, but I hope they combine the best of both worlds.
> 
> Apps, which for a lot of users makes a whole lot of sense these days. They have apps everywhere else, and I come across more and more people who get confused when you talk about programs and downloads.
> 
> Make it so you can pin apps/widgets to the desktop. Or split the screen, so like 1/3 of the screen or something can have apps running while the other part play games (or something).


 
Well, I don't know about the other start menu programs, but with Start8/ModernMix used together you can pin Modern apps to the start menu and the desktop as shortcuts if you choose...if there is really an app you want, and even control how big that app runs on the screen.  So you can do that now.

If W10 doesn't offer this ability, I bet the folks at Stardock will do something similar again with say Start10, or whatever they call it.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 21, 2015)

Start8/Modernmix are all I use.  I thank thee for abandoning OS/2 and bringing us windows wonders, Stardock!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 21, 2015)

nolafotoknut said:


> I believe this is their way of unique marketing.  Most users are skeptical and may not take advantage of the free upgrade and like my fiancé, will want to "wait n see."  As for myself, I like to experiment and will take advantage of the generosity.



I'm suspicious of anything that sounds too good to be true.
I'm waiting to read about the bait and switch tactics after people "upgrade", only to find out later Microsoft tells them, oops we forgot to mention it is a subscription service now, you have to pay us if you want to continue using it.


----------



## 64K (Mar 21, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I'm suspicious of anything that sounds too good to be true.
> I'm waiting to read about the bait and switch tactics after people "upgrade", only to find out later Microsoft tells them, oops we forgot to mention it is a subscription service now, you have to pay us if you want to continue using it.



If this really is the last version of Windows for PCs then MS will have to keep a small staff working on security updates and such for years and years so they would need to recoup that expense somehow. Possibly by making it a yearly subscription like they are doing with Office 365. We switched over to 365 now at work and it's free to use by every employee on their home computers also which is cool though I'm not sure if we are paying extra for that. The way I look at it is it's better to have a small subscription fee than MS making Win 10 a walled garden as Gabe Newell feared they would at one time.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 22, 2015)

Hmmmm. I dislike Metro. Love 8.1.

What does 10 do for me that 8.1 doesn't? Will it make my SSD Ultrabook faster? Will it Crunch better( 8.1 is a better cruncher than 7 was)?

Will I have to put tape over my Camera?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 22, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Hmmmm. I dislike Metro. Love 8.1.
> 
> What does 10 do for me that 8.1 doesn't? Will it make my SSD Ultrabook faster? Will it Crunch better( 8.1 is a better cruncher than 7 was)?
> 
> Will I have to put tape over my Camera?


Why not just disable the camera in the Device manager if it that much a issue ?.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 22, 2015)

I think the joke is the website on the screen with the band aid over the cam.


----------



## Frick (Mar 22, 2015)

Hacking webcams is a thing, putting a piece of tape over them is a good solution if you're not into computers.


----------



## Laurijan (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi!

I wonder is i have win7 sp1 can i then download win10 technical preview thru windows update and keep it till win10 is released to the masses and it transforms to RTM then?


----------



## johnspack (Apr 17, 2015)

I would assume so.  I may actually upgrade finally.  For me,  win 8/8.1 is banished to virtual machines.  I can actually get to the control panel right away under win10,  and programs.  That's called productivity.


----------



## Uplink10 (Apr 17, 2015)

johnspack said:


> I would assume so.  I may actually upgrade finally.  For me,  win 8/8.1 is banished to virtual machines.  I can actually get to the control panel right away under win10,  and programs.  That's called productivity.


Windows 8.1 also has that feature, I imagine it is the same as in Windows 10. You right click start button and context menu pops out with Control Panel option among other.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Apr 18, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I'm suspicious of anything that sounds too good to be true.
> I'm waiting to read about the bait and switch tactics after people "upgrade", only to find out later Microsoft tells them, oops we forgot to mention *it is a subscription service now, you have to pay us if you want to continue using it.*



I could have swear that I saw those rumors somewhere else too... I also fear that.


----------



## Uplink10 (Apr 18, 2015)

They know they can't do that, at least not to Enterprise users.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 18, 2015)

I can't wait for games to support dx12 gonna be soo sweet!


----------



## Uplink10 (Apr 18, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> I can't wait for games to support dx12 gonna be soo sweet!


Too bad publishers will not commission developers to update their old games to DX12, I would love to see Skyrim and Crysis series in DX12.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 19, 2015)

Uplink10 said:


> They know they can't do that, at least not to Enterprise users.



It's far more likely Windows Update will become a subscription service than the OS itself.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 19, 2015)

On most computers, Windows come preinstalled and is licensed to keep going until the end of the life of the machine.  Alternatively, people will be able to buy retail licenses of the operating system which are lifetime of the user.  This is not changed, at all, from Windows 7/8.

The only difference is that Windows 10 will be offered as an in-place upgrade for Windows 7/8 users for 1 year without additional cost.  What isn't clear is if people whom upgraded are expected to pay something after that 1 year elapses.  If there is a subscription service, that's where it stems from.  Solution is simple: buy a user/machine license for the computer and you're out of that potential subscription service model.

Most likely, though, this isn't true at all.  The free upgrade option likely is tied to the machine and that license goes to the end of the life of the machine.  Microsoft's aim with this free offer is try to stop Windows 7 from becoming the new Windows XP and to ratify complaints and customer frustrations with Windows 8.1.  They're hitting two birds with one stone which saves them money in the long run because they can kick Windows 7 to the curb as planned and they don't have to test and publish a Windows 8.2 update.

People who reinstall Windows frequently will not see much use in the free upgrade offer though.  I suspect the free upgrade offer also doesn't work on systems that have been wiped clean (Windows 7 SP1/8.1 must exist already on the machine).  This option is great for the rank and file computer users but probably not so much to the techie types.  We're better off just buying the System Builder license like we usually do.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 19, 2015)

Honestly, we'll have the best answer when it is released, and people that aren't upgradeable buy W10.


----------



## D007 (Apr 20, 2015)

Maybe I'll upgrade this time.. Still on 7.


----------

